# ACHTUNG - Ohrwurm - GEFAHR!!!



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2018)

So,

nachdem es ja einen "Ausgefallenes-Sahnestückchen-Klassiker-Geheimtipps", "Now playing? Die Musikecke!" und auch "Eure Hasssongs" -Thread gibt..dachte ich mir, ich mache mal einen "Ohrwurm"-Thread. Auch wenn es verwandtschaftlich den Hasssongs nahe stehen könnte 

Ohrwürmer müssen nicht, können aber gefallen..meistens sind sie einfach nur...nervig. Ich hoffe die Mods verzeihen mir meinen "reißerischen, warnenden" Threadtitel 

*DU* hast die Box der Ohrwürmer geöffnet...selbst schuld!

Ich fange mal an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POv-3yIPSWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

In Zeiten von Mixes und Co kann manchmal was interessantes bei herauskommen wenn man sich durch die Berge der Musik arbeitet. Hier mal ein Mix zweier bekannter Titel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fRPqhl3IhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Generell schrecken mich ehelmalige Hits ab die für Werbung den Tag 1000x abgenudelt werden oder zu bestimmten " Feiertagen " immer wieder ausgegraben werden


----------



## Stueppi (4. Februar 2018)

Last Christmas!
Das braucht nichtmal einen eingebetteten Player, du hast bereits den Ohrwurm.


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ohrwürmer müssen nicht, können aber gefallen..meistens sind sie einfach nur...nervig. Ich hoffe die Mods verzeihen mir meinen "reißerischen, warnenden" Threadtitel



Nö! Alleine der Titel geht gar nicht! Jeder erfahrene Nutzer sollte wissen, dass sowohl durchgehende Großschreibung als auch multiple Satzzeichen hier keine Freudensprünge hervorrufen.

Zum Thread selbst sei gesagt, dass die von dir angeführten Threads alle Inhalte dieses Threads abdecken und kein Weiterer erforderlich ist. Zum Beispiel der erste Satz im Thread für Hass-Songs und deine Umschreibung hier...



> Hier könnt ihr die Songs vorstellen, die euch am meisten nerven.



...deutliche Überschneidung vorhanden.


----------

